
5 ways how a recruiter can **** me off - grobmeier
http://www.grobmeier.de/5-ways-how-a-recruiter-can-drive-me-away-28092012.html
======
fellars
I really enjoyed this list. Having similar experiences is exactly what led me
to do something about it and build a new approach to recruiting which we are
in pre-launch mode: <http://betacave.com>

Here is how our platform addresses each of your concerns:

1\. Phone calls are the 2nd step and not the 1st

All personal information is private. On betacave, recruiters can't get access
to you unless you specifically allow it. I'm now telling recruiters that call
me that if they want to connect, they'll have to go through betacave.

2\. Read my CV

We will provide tools to hopefully enable recruiters (both 3rd party and
companies) to see how a candidate who has expressed interest matches with what
they are looking for. Although we hope to make easier, it is still up to
recruiter to actually care and read about you.

3\. Know what you are doing

Same as #2, we hope to make that easier for recruiter to know about you (if
you want them to).

4\. Don’t ask me to fool my customer

Not much we can help with that. That's just common sense.

5\. Respect my requirements

Exactly! Our learning algorithm will learn about what your requirements are
based on your input and some machine learning to only send you matches that
fit your requirements.

I'd appreciate you check out betacave.com and let me know if you think it
would help reduce the friction involved with dealing with recruiters.

